# Substrate divider?



## whatever111 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey all what do you guys use to separate your gravel from your substrate when you don't use a false bottom? We looked at some window screen, but the holes were so tiny not even water could get through which kinda defeats the purpose...so is there an exact name or something you could give us so we knew what to look for? Or any other ideas?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Fiberglass window screen.
unless you're talking under a water fall, or something that needs to flow lots of water, water can get through very small holes quite easily.

Personally, my favorite thing to use between leca (or gravel) and the substrate is coco-fiber mat.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

even if is not a false bottom i still use a screen over the gravel or leca to seperate it from the substrate.


----------



## whatever111 (Nov 16, 2006)

So fiber glass window screen...thanks peoples :lol:


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

I use the weed barrier mat from Home Depot


----------



## Syspila (Nov 4, 2010)

That is all I have used for a long time!


----------



## Aqua tropics (Mar 31, 2012)

Twenty two vivariums all fiber glass window screen.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

This is nearly a six year old thread...


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

frog dude said:


> This is nearly a six year old thread...


Yep haha. But I still got something out of it at least. I had never thought to use coco mat before. Not sure that I would, but still not a worthless anectdote. Either way, don't think there is not much more to add here.... but you never know.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

I like to use air conditioner filter. Duck brand and frosting brand make it. It is a sheet of 1/8" thick reticulated foam,
The same material that substrate foam is made out of.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

frograck said:


> I like to use air conditioner filter. Duck brand and frosting brand make it. It is a sheet of 1/8" thick reticulated foam,
> The same material that substrate foam is made out of.


What's "substate foam"?. Any pics?


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Substrate foam

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/84324-thefrograck-substrate-foam.html

Air conditioner filter
Duck Brand 1285234 24-Inch by 15-Inch by 1/4-Inch Foam Air Conditioner Filter - Amazon.com


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

frograck said:


> Substrate foam
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/84324-thefrograck-substrate-foam.html
> 
> ...


Ah that stuff! Thanks for the reminder.


----------

